# Invalid null command



## thegolum35 (Apr 17, 2011)

HI,

I'm having trouble with this command running on FreeBSD 8.2, [cmd=]arpspoof -i wlan0 -t 192.168.1.53 192.168.1.1 & > /dev/null[/cmd] it returns 
	
	



```
Invalid null command
```

How can I solve this issue?

Thanks, Gollum


----------



## Beastie (Apr 17, 2011)

Remove the ampersand (&).


----------



## phoenix (Apr 17, 2011)

Or put the ampersand after *> /dev/null* since the redirection is part of the command you want to run in the background.


----------



## jalla (Apr 17, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Or put the ampersand after *> /dev/null* since the redirection is part of the command you want to run in the background.


Unless you want to redirect both stdin/stdout to /dev/null, in which case you would write *>&/dev/null*. It's a world full of possibilities


----------

